# Can I use oral horse ivermectin?



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi, all.
I was perusing through the threads on worming, and wondering what you all think. 
I've got 6 new feeder pigs, around 60 lbs each. I'd like to give them a dose of ivomec to take care of any and all internal and external parasites, but I balk at paying $35 for a bottle of injectible that will last me longer than forever.

I know that ivermectin is ivermectin...just sold in different strengths and/or suspensions (oral vs. injectible, etc.)

So I just realized that if I did the math properly, i could worm all my pigs on one or two oral paste wormers sold to horse owners, which cost a little over $2 each. If I could get them to eat it (which I figure I could with the right coaxing)....why not?

Anyone see any problems with doing it this way?


----------



## Paul O (Sep 13, 2004)

Welshmom,
Yes you can use horse Ivermectin. It doesn't take much coaxing. They like it. Just keep track of how much you give them. If I remember correctly, there is a formula on the box for dosage based on the size of the animal.
Paul


----------



## 3kidsomy (Jan 6, 2008)

yup! I don't do shots period. I use Ivermectin paste for horses, just use the lowest amount you can, i think it's like 125lbs or 150lbs, don't worry, it takes ALOT to overdose on that stuff. I put it in bread as someone suggested here a while back, worked great. Your sure they weren't already wormed where you them right? Most do it at weaning, i do(for the cusomers ease not mine, i have no symptoms of worms on my farm). Have fun with your new piggies!! And where are the new piggie pics?!


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes. That's all we ever use on the piglets.


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

Yaaay! That means we're all brilliant! 

I think I'll get some smaller syringes, fill it with half a dose for a 125 lb horse, and offer it right up out of the syringe. If they dont just take it straight from the syringe, I will do the putting it on a piece of bread or dog cookie or something like that. I got a livestock marker so i don't lose track. This is gonna be so much easier and more pleasant for both of us than the shots. I've done it that way before, but i'd rather have them eat it right out of my hand willingly rather than worry about them jumping just as i stick a needle in them, etc. Why on earth don't the manufacturers put out an oral paste for pigs? Maybe they don't realize how many of us there are with a small pig operation. I'd also be willing to use ivermectin for dogs, which would be dosed even closer to pig sizes, but you can't get that over the counter.

I would love to post pics.... I'll have to do some digging and linking, but I may be able to do it in... a while, lol. But I'dlove to hear what y'all think. Personally, I think these are some pretty nice feeders. Mostly gilts.


----------

